# Looking for a local GSD rescue to support



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

I've supported rescues in Md and Va where I have served as a volunteer. I no longer donate to them as there are actions with which I do not agree.
I can use IRS 990 forms to find rescues who use funds well, but have found that volunteers can really see if rescues are doing a good job.
I welcome any recommendations from current volunteers and prefers rescues using fosters.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Clipper said:


> I've supported rescues in Md and Va where I have served as a volunteer. I no longer donate to them as there are actions with which I do not agree.
> I can use IRS 990 forms to find rescues who use funds well, but have found that volunteers can really see if rescues are doing a good job.
> I welcome any recommendations from current volunteers and prefers rescues using fosters.


ECHO is a nationwide rescue. Char-Wills is in southern PA. Either of these are stellar rescues.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Not GSD specific although they take many…. Woof Project continues to impress me. Experienced, frank yet reasonable people that don’t “rush” the dogs through - 100% foster home based, the most informative and thorough bios i’ve encountered. I’m not a volunteer, so this is coming from the lens of a supporter and potential adopter following a lengthy conversation with the founder.


----------

